# Spyderco's Byrdrench



## Grenadier (Mar 12, 2007)

Competition for the Leatherman tool?  

http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=241

Looks to be a keeper, if I ever get my hands on one.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting...The Gerber has always been my multi-tool of choice but that one looks kinda cool.


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting indeed.  I'll like it even more if the bits are a standardized size and easy to replace.


----------

